# Veteran policeman is fired



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Veteran policeman is fired Saturday, December 02, 2006By STEPHANIE BARRY *[email protected]* 
SPRINGFIELD - A 10-year veteran of the city's Police Department was dismissed yesterday afternoon following a two-week internal investigation triggered by a law enforcement tip, an official said yesterday. 
Jason Larrier, a patrolman since 1996, was dismissed yesterday afternoon for an array of reasons, according to Jennifer Flagg, Police Commissioner Edward E. Flynn's chief of staff. 
"After reviewing the investigation and the findings from the hearing officer, the commissioner found that there was sufficient evidence that Officer Larrier violated a number of rules and regulations of the Springfield Police Department, violated his trust as a police officer, put at risk the safety of other law enforcement officials, and put at risk an ongoing investigation," Flagg said yesterday. 
Neither Larrier nor his lawyer, Kevin B. Coyle, could be reached for comment. 
Flagg said Larrier testified at a disciplinary hearing Nov. 14. She would not provide more details on the behavior that prompted Larrier's ouster, citing an ongoing investigation. 
When asked by a reporter whether the continuing probe is of a criminal nature, she refused comment. 
However, Flagg did say that among the department regulations Larrier violated was one that reads, in part: "No member of the department shall communicate to any person not connected with the department any information concerning police business." 
She confirmed that "any person" could potentially include a suspect, or even a neighbor. Flagg would not identify the law enforcement source who first raised concerns about Larrier. 
Disciplinary matters were previously handled by a five-member board of commissioners under the city's old police hierarchy, led by a chief of police answerable to the board. However, the Springfield Finance Control Board established the commissioner position in 2005 and hired Flynn earlier this year. 
Flagg said Flynn has never had to fire a sworn member of the department since he started in March. 
"It's important for citizens to know that the commissioner feels strongly about imposing appropriate sanctions when there are findings of misconduct in the department," Flagg said. 
She said she could not immediately determine whether Larrier routinely patrolled a particular city neighborhood, and could not cite his salary. 
But, a published report based on city payroll records shows Larrier was in 2005 among the city's top 100 earners at $90,370 that year. That figure included overtime and extra details. 
Published reports show that over Larrier's career, he received a commendation for bravery in 1999; was recognized for effective policing the year before that; sustained a broken leg in 2003 while trying to corral a drag-acing crowd and was struck and dragged by a car; and made several notable arrests. 
Flagg said Larrier had been placed on paid administrative leave on Nov. 12; he was served a notice of termination by a member of the department yesterday afternoon. 
Under the state Civil Service system, Larrier can appeal the firing.


----------

